# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مجاز به شرکت در کنکور سراسری 97

## foruzanprmhdvi

سلام . من سال 92 نيمسال دوم هوشبري روزانه كارشناسي شروع به تحصيل كردم . بهمن 96 فارغ التحصيل شدم . طرح رو شروع نكردم . آيا مجاز هستم كه آزمون سراسري 97 شركت كنم ؟ اگر مجاز هستم رشته هاي پزشكي هم در صورت قبولي ميتونم برم ؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

قبل از طرح دانشگاه مدارکتون رو میده؟؟؟!!!

----------


## lily7

برای طرح سخت گیری وجود داره . با مشاور مشورت کن .

----------


## foruzanprmhdvi

نمیدونم

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> نمیدونم ������


خب تحقیق کن!

----------


## lily7

از چند تا مشاور سوال بپرس .
یا زنگ بزن دانشگاه و از اموزشش بپرس .

----------


## پتروس

دوستان با کارشناسی روزانه میشه سال بعد پرستاری روزانه رفت بدون پرداخت شهریه؟تو دفترچه واضح ننوشته

----------

